# Fischbox' erste Mefo in WH !!



## theactor (30. Oktober 2003)

HI,

heute war es soweit...ENDLICH MAL WIEDER AN DIE KÜSTE!
Mit Fischkoopp wollte ich zunächst Dahmeshöved verunsichern, wusste aber auch, dass Fischbox unterwegs war.
So rief er uns denn auch kurz nach unsrem Eintreffen in Dahme an:
"Also, hier in Weissenhaus können die Bellyboatler die Dorsche kaum heben. Der eine schleppte eine gut 70er silberblanke MeFo vor sich her.."

Kurz gedacht (1,4 Pillisekunden lang), Wagen wieder angeschmissen und ab nach Weissenhaus.

Dort blieb Fischkoopp in der Nähe des Parkplatzes zum Fischen, während ich mich auf die Suche nach Thomas machte -- um dann allerdings 200 Meter vor der "Spitze" doch schon mal einige Würfe zu tätigen. Als ich mich gerade in einen Plausch mit einem Bellyboatangler vertiefte (der übrigens BELLYBOATANGLER war -- hallo Bellyboatangler - #h  nice talkin' to ya :q ), der eine beachtliche Beute vor sich hertrug biß mein erster Dorsch. 
Fünf weitere (einer durfte weiterschwimmen) folgten innerhalb von 1,5 Stunden - dann setzte gegen 18:15h eine Beißflaute ein.

In der Zwischenzeit hatte sich Fischbox unbemerkt und unerkannt an mir vorbeigeschlichen  und als endlich sein Telefon wieder an war, konnten wir uns auch zueinandergesellen (- wir standen nur 70 Meter auseinander... :g ).

Er hatte zwei Dorsche am Galgen und nach einem netten Plausch sind wir wieder ins Wasser gestiefelt.
Totenhose. 
Ich hatt gerade "Noch drei Würfe" ausfomuliert, als Thomas "Fisch" meldete.
Dieser biß keine 15 Meter vom Land entfernt und fing an, an der Waseroberfläche Rabatz zu machen .. sehr Dorschuntypisch: MEFO!

Nach äußerst kurzem Drill (Fischbox: "Die fang ich nie wieder .. die wehren sich ja kaum" ) hatte Thomas seine erste Mefo an Land!! Und was für eine! 
Knapp 60cm und gut im Futter!







>>


----------



## theactor (30. Oktober 2003)

>>
Beseelt watschelten wir zum Parkplatz um dort auf den leider erfolglosen Fischkoopp zu treffen und verspeisten auf die Mefo  erstmal ein Bierchen :q 
Fischkoopp und ich düsten dann gen Heimat, während Thomas nochmal ans Wasser schlurfte > wie ich eben per SMS erfuhr, konnte er noch 3 gute Dorsche aus dem Nass ziehen :m 

Für morgen hat er sich vorgenommen, noch 3 Mefos zu landen... 
Dazu wünsche ich ihm viel Erfolg!
Bin überzeugt, er wird seine Details hier noch zum Besten geben...

Hier noch meine Ausbeute:




Endlich wieder Dorsch im Haus :z :z 





Was für ein schöner Angeltag!

Grüße,
theactor #h


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Oktober 2003)

Schöner Bericht.
Petri Heil zu euren tollen Fängen#h


----------



## Nick_A (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi theactor #h

schöner Bericht und tolle Fische !

Glückwunsch dazu !!!

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Reppi (30. Oktober 2003)

Super Sönke !!!
Das war ja wohl ein gelungener Tag !
Das Gefühl von Fishbox kenne ich auch.............10 Dorsche hintereinander "rangepumpt" und der elfte "Pumper" war silbrig und verhielt sich völlig falsch-aber um so größer war eigentlich die Freude.
Mal sehen was Samstag so geht !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (30. Oktober 2003)

HI,

@Reppi: immer dann wenn man nichts erwartet: perfekt!!
Abgesehen davon war es wieder ein Heidenerlebnis, Dorsche an der Spinne zu "bekämpfen". Einen richtigen Klopper habe ich, scheints, falsch gedrillt oder er hatte nicht gut gehakt: typisches "Kopfnicken", Rute krumm wie Sau und ich habe ihn minutenlang gar nicht erst vom Fleck bekommen... dann war er wech.. 
So gesehen habe ich ihn für Dich drin gelassen...damit sich Samstag für Dich richtig lohnt: PETRI HEIL für Samstag! 

Grüße,
Sönke #h


----------



## Reppi (30. Oktober 2003)

Das liest sich ja echt gut,Sönke !
Werde dann Samstag versuchen dich zu rächen !!!!!
Hoffentlich spielt der Wind und meine Gesundheit mit (habe die letzten Wochen Probleme mit dem shit Blutdruck-auch ohne Drill-)..
Also bis bald mal an der Küste !


----------



## mot67 (30. Oktober 2003)

na herzlichen glückwunsch! 
besonders natürlich an fischbox zur ersten meerforelle #6


----------



## pg3 (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi Sönke!

5 schöne Dorsche und ein abend am Strand was will man mehr. 
Glückwunsch! #6


----------



## Locke (30. Oktober 2003)

hmmmm schöner Bericht, theatatsächlichwiederangelngewesenertor
Die Dorsche sehen sehr gut genährt aus.

Zum 2. Bild: Frischfisch riecht einfach herrlich! 

Gratz zur Mefo, Fischbox. 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. Oktober 2003)

@ Fischbox

Auch von mir nochmals "Gratulation" #r 

@ pg3

Was will man mehr ?  Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisch:c 


@ theactor

Die Ähnlchkeit mit Dir und dem kl. Dorsch ist ja groß.
Die Frage ist, wer von euch ist stärker :q :q  MUTIERT :q :q 

Mfg Fischkoopp #h 

Ps. War auch ohne Fisch ein guter Angeltag :z


----------



## havkat (30. Oktober 2003)

Sauber!

@Fischbox

Na wie gooiil ich das denn wohl finde!!??

Deine Erste? Pertri!


----------



## theactor (30. Oktober 2003)

HI,

@Namensgleicher: Genau! Mehr davon!! *jiffer*

@Tolle: Fett gefressen wie sonstwas! Vor allem mit ziemlich großen Krebsen.. (wie die die verdauen..?) Und gierig: bei zweien steckte der nicht ganz kleine Wobbler tiefst im Schlund #d 

@Fischkoopp: Angeln bedeutet auch Schmerzen. Also: nächstes Mal quälst Du Dich, Füße in die Hand nehmen,  -- dann klappts auch mit dem Fisch  

Greetz,
theschonerstesdorschfiletverdrückthabentor #h


----------



## Fischbox (30. Oktober 2003)

Jawoll, da is er wieder!

Bin wohlbehalten daheim angekommen (2h 15 min  ). 
Im Prinzip hat Sönke ja schon alles erwähnt was diesen Abend zu einem besonderen Abend/Nacht hat werden lassen. Erste Mefo gefangen, 5 schöne Dorsche erwischt und bei sternenklarem Himmel herrliche Natur erlebt. Was will man mehr?!

Eigentlich sollte es heute morgen ja auch noch mal rausgehen, aber da bei mir allem Anschein nach 'ne Erkältung im Anmarsch ist, habe ich das dann doch gelassen, zumal ich mit dem bisher gefangenen doch mehr als zufrieden war.

Bei der Mefo waren Sönke und ich uns kurz uneins, ob es eine Gefärbte oder doch eine Blanke war, denn schließlich war es stockdunkel und das künstliche Licht unserer LED-Kopflampen, sowie die Blitzlichter der Knipsen sind da doch sehr trügerisch. 
Also Braun fällt komplett aus, wenn überhaupt dann vielleicht maximal leicht angefärbt, aber auch das wollten wir nicht zu 100% behaupten. Uns kam sie eher ziemlich blank vor, und da lagen wir auch richtig, denn ich konnte weder Milch noch Rogenstränge beim Ausnehmen finden. Allerdings war der Magen rappelvoll. Ich weiß allerdings nicht womit, denn da es mir heute eh nicht so gut geht, habe ich die Hände von solch Pathologenarbeiten gelassen. Ansonsten hätte ich mir vielleicht die letzte Mahlzeit nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, und da hatte ich nun wirklich null Bock drauf. 

Was den Kampf angeht, so war das echt nicht so gewaltig. Kann es sein das sie schon fertig mit Ihrem Laichgeschäft war?! Ihr Experten, klärt mich auf.;+  

Auf jeden Fal bin ich wieder ein wenig mehr (meer)infiziert und hoffe das ich bald wieder Zeit für die Küste habe.:z :z :z 


...gefärbt???








....oder doch blitzeblank???







Der Wobbler mit dem ich die Mefo überlistet (möchte fast sagen "gediggelt"  )habe, hängt übrigens bombenfest im Keschernetz. Ist ein 20 gramm Gladsax in Schwarz/Silber.


----------



## Fischbox (30. Oktober 2003)

...hätte ich beinahe vergessen!!! Noch ein "Special Gruß" an Sönke und Fischkoopp!!#6#6

Mini-AB-Treffen sind immer wieder lustig:g , und man sollte das unbedingt so beibehalten das man sich nach Möglichkeit im Board verabredet bevor man an die Küste hochfährt. Macht einfach mehr Spaß!!!#6#6


----------



## Fischbox (30. Oktober 2003)

Das jetzt ein neues Avatar fällig ist, ist Dir doch wohl klar Sönke?!   

#h


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Oktober 2003)

PETRI HEIL !!!

Die erste vergisst man nie !


----------



## Reppi (30. Oktober 2003)

Genau, neues Avantar ist fällig °
Sönke mit Senfsauce im Gesicht.
   :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Salmonelle (30. Oktober 2003)

Oh mann, das liest sich immer besser hier.

Hab grad meinen Routenplaner beschworen... mist!...sind immer noch fünfhundert Kilometer...,  ka..e, alte, verd.mmte, immer noch so weit...


----------



## Matrix (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Sönke und Fischbox:
sauber gemacht, Glückwunsch!!!

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. Oktober 2003)

Moin ,

Glückwunsch auch von mir!

Übrigens, die beiden unteren Fische auf dem Pic sind eindeutig braun :q 

@ Fischbox und Mario :

und wat fürn schönes Avatar !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Oktober 2003)

Müßt ihr mich verraten. Wollte meine 6 Dorsche geheimhalten. Der größte war allerdings 77cm,  von denen die ich mitgenommen hatte !  Hatte allerdings auch paar Mefos. Insgesamt 3, alle über 60 cm , leider waren sie bei mir alle schön bunt und kämpften auch anständig. Ohne Kescher ist das fast schon ne Meisterleistung vom BB. Jedenfalls schwimmen meine Mefo noch und können bis zum Frühjahr noch schön wachsen!


----------



## MichaelB (30. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

@theheimlichohnemichansmeerfahrer: wow, so darf es gehn #h  ich hätte auch gern mal wieder Dorsch in der Küche... sometimes.

@Thomas:  #6  zur ersten Meerforelle, meine erste schwimmt noch irgendwo - und das wird sie wohl auch noch etwas länger tun. Aber so habe ich bislang nicht das Gefühl großartig was verpasst zu haben - den Kult um die Meerforelle verstehe ich somit allerdings auch nicht.
Gaaanz früher mal habe ich versehentlich eine MeFo beim Brandungsangeln in Dänemark gefangen - aber die zählt bestimmt nicht....

@Fischkoopp: vielleicht doch mal einen Schnorchel mitnehmen und weit raus waten?  

Als Ihr nach einem gelungenen Angeltag voller Zufriedenheit nach Hause fuhrt habe ich - gepennt um zeitig zum Arbieten aufzustehen zu können. Was mache ich verkehrt?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## havkat (30. Oktober 2003)

> und wat fürn schönes Avatar !!!



Jau!

Besonders die Ridgeback-Dame!


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2003)

@Fischbox
Geil...mein Glückwunsch, feines Ding#6#6#6



> ...Ist ein 20 gramm Gladsax in Schwarz/Silber...


:q:q:q frag mal Vossi womit ich am Sonntag so schön gediggelt hab:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Oktober 2003)

...wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann irgendwann zwischendrin mal mit Gummi....oder habe ich mich da geirrt :q ;+ 
Congratz Thomas......aber das hab ich ja schon am Telephon gesacht :q ...Nu komm mal wieder auf die Beine...


----------



## theactor (30. Oktober 2003)

HI,

das Avatar ist natürlich WELTKLASSE!

@MichaelB: das mit der Mefo kommt noch...glaub' mir!
Ist einfach was Besonderes, in der Ostsee Forellen fangen zu können, deren "Verhalten" (sind sie heute da? nehmen sie heute lieber den oder den Köder?) man nicht so "vorhersagen" kann wie beim Herrn Dorsch.

ANSTECKEND!!

Ich könnte schon wieder los...

@Fischbox: lass das weg mich Erkältung und komm bald wieder hoch! Möglichst zwischen montags und mittwochs  :q 

Grüße,
Sönke #h


----------



## MichiHH (30. Oktober 2003)

Nee,nee, ihr habt es drauf einen fertig zumachen!

Das dödelt man bis sonstwann auf der Arbeit rum, kommt dies Jahr kaum noch ans Wasser und ihr zieht sowas ab...#d #d 

Glückwunsch zur Mefo Fischbox und dir Sönke- Glückwunsch, dass du auch mal wieder Wasser gesehen hast!:m (Und natürlich auch Fische)

Wollen wir nich doch noch ´nen kleinen Küstentrip vor meiner OP einbauen? Bitte bitte #t


----------



## MichaelB (31. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

@MichiHH: yo, die Jungz können es einem echt besorgen  
Küstentrip vor Deiner Amputation wird eng... bei mir.

@thecodkisser: irgendwann schnalle ich es hoffentlich auch  

Küstensehnsüchtigen Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

@MichiHH: Das werden wir schon irgendwie biegen.. damit Du was zum Träumen hast, während die Grünen Deine Kniescheibe als Frisbee mißbrauchen  

@MichaelB: I'm sure you will!
Und: HEY! Ich habe die Cods nicht gekisst! 
Das war eher Lecken...  

Greetz,
thepräoperativerpflegediensttor #h


----------



## Broesel (31. Oktober 2003)

Tja..die erste Mefo..das ist einganz besonderer Moment und schon ist wieder jemand unheilbar... Petri!!!

@MichaelB
auch dich wird es irgendwann erwischen..hast erstmal die erste im Arm, kannst gar nicht wieder von ihr lassen... 

Achso..ich war gestern auch mal in WH. Bei spiegelglattem Wasser war weder eine Trutte zu sehen, noch zu hören, noch sonstwas...
Lediglich in der Dämmerung kamen die Dorsche in Wurfweite, wobei die Größe nicht schlecht war...2 knapp 50er, ein 40er hatte den Blinker total inhaliert...


----------



## Meerforellenfan (31. Oktober 2003)

auch von mir willkommen im club der infizierten 

schöne story und super ausbeute das entschädigt für so manchen schneidertag


----------



## AndreasB (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi Sönke und Fischbox,

da habt ihr ja ordentlich hingelangt.#6 

@Sönke,
ich muß mir auch unbedingt ne Wathose zulegen.

Grüße
Derauchandieostseewollendeas


----------



## eddy (31. Oktober 2003)

Na so muß es doch sein !!!<IMG alt=Hüpfen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/bounce.gif" border=0>

Mir war es leider nicht vergönnt eine der silbernen an Land zu ziehen <IMG alt="Kopf schütteln" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/shake.gif" border=0>

Ich war aber nur ca.5km weiter östlich (DD) und da ging selbst von BB nichts .

Der Stellnetzfischer hat die gesammte Bucht zugepflastert (8 Netze von 50-300m)<IMG alt=Kotzen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/puke.gif" border=0>

Aber ich hab noch 4 Wochen Urlaub und da ist mit Sicherheit noch der eine oder andere Trip drin.<IMG alt=Grins src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border=0>&nbsp;<IMG alt=Grins src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border=0>

Gruß eddy


----------



## theactor (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

@AndreasB: ja UNBEDINGT!
Denn ob man was fängt oder nicht: es ist jedes Mal einfach wunderschönes Angeln!
Also ab in Laden!  :q 

Greetz,
Sönke #h


----------



## Zausel (31. Oktober 2003)

Tach Fisch. Gratuliere zur Mefo! PS: Endlich Ruhe vor Bertz!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fischbox (31. Oktober 2003)

@ Zausel

Willkommen an Board#h #h !! Bei regelmäßigen Besuchen wirst Du hier jede Menge Spaß haben.

Goiles Ding, oder watt?! 
Sieh zu das Du nachlegst, denn jetzt bekommst Du den Teil von Olli's Geprahle auch noch ab, der sonst an meine Adresse ging. :q  Aber so schlimm war das ja denn eigentlich auch nicht.
Du machst das schon!!

@Alle

Besten Dank für die Glückwünsche!!#6
Jetzt ist es für mich höchste Priorität meine Fliegenrute zu entjungfern. 2 Monate habe ich dafür noch Zeit. Das sollte reichen!!:g


----------



## theactor (1. November 2003)

HI,

@Zausel: WELCOME ON BOARD  :m 

@Fischbox:
wie..zwei Monate? Zerstört sich dann Deine Fliegenrute von selbst oder wie ist das zu verstehen!?!

Mann, ich könnte schon wieder los..

So sehr Herr Dorsch beim "Versorgen" aus stinkt -- auf dem Teller ist er ja wirklich unschlagbar lecker... :m :m 

Grüße,
theichwardabeialsFischboxdieerstefingtor #h


----------



## Fischbox (1. November 2003)

@Theactor

Ganz genau! :g  
Es macht dann kurz  "Piff" und die Rute samt Rolle ist verschwunden. Stattdessen liegt nur noch der Kassenbon da, mit dem man dann sein Geld wiederbekommt. 
Ich kaufe nur Gerät mit Fanggarantie  . 

Nee, aber im Normalfall ist das Wasser zum Jahreswechsel schon zu kalt an der Küste, so daß sich die leckeren Gesellen ins tiefere Wasser verpissen.



> Mann, ich könnte schon wieder los..



...und ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige dem es so geht. Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Schöne Krankheit!!!   
Vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch wieder?!

Hab übrigens ein Jobangebot aus Hamburg bekommen. Mal sehen was daraus wird!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. November 2003)

> Nee, aber im Normalfall ist das Wasser zum Jahreswechsel schon zu kalt an der Küste


 ...EINSPRUCH EUER EHREN :q :q 
Aber macht nix......einer weniger, der am Strand rumläuft :q :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. November 2003)

@ Broessel



> Bei spiegelglattem Wasser war weder eine Trutte zu sehen, noch zu hören, noch sonstwas..



Dort wo ich am Dienstag in WH war, da sprang an jeder Ecke ne Trouta, nur meine waren ja alle leider bunt! War wie im Forellenpuff!

@ DD

Erzähl nicht soviel mit Jahreswechsel und Fisch. Laß uns mal die großen Mefos und Dorsche alleine fangen. Dann ist zwar nicht Masse angesagt, aber die Klasse. Die Größe bei Dorsch und Mefo stimmen dann auf jedenfall und Du kannst keulen ohne enden, ohne Rücksicht auf deinen Nachbarn zu nehmen. Da hast fast nie ein Nachbarn im Winter!
Also schweige über diese Jahreszeit wie ein Grab. Laß die Masse der Angler erst im Frühjahr wieder losziehen!

@ all

Dienstag werde ich es nochmal versuchen. Strand entscheidet sich kurz vorher, Wind abhängig!


----------



## theactor (1. November 2003)

HI,

@Fischbox: Tja... jetzt hast Du aber mit Deiner PiffWegRute ganz schön danebengegeriffen ..jetzt wo wir alle wissen ( ) dass es auch zum Jahreswechsel rockt...
Passt mir sehr gut, denn die ersten zwei Januarwochen sind spielfrei :z 

Und: sieh zu , dass Du die Stelle in HH kriegst! Hört sich nach prima-Fahrgemeinschaft an  

Ich werde wohl eher am Dienstag losdüsen wollen -- ginge das gar nicht (wenn Deine Nase sich bis dahin wieder entschleimt hat?)

Greetz,
Sönke #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. November 2003)

Hey Chrischie..... Du kennst das doch....erst rumtönen, aber wenn die Aussentemperatur um oder unter 0 Grad geht, dann sind die meisten eh lieber zu Hause.... also, was soll's :q und wenn es dann noch kräftig schneit oder graupelt, dann gehen doch sowieso nur noch die ganz "Bekloppten" an die Küste  ...also rechne ich wie jedes Jahr damit, meine Spezies zu treffen und den Rest abends im AB.....#h


----------



## marioschreiber (1. November 2003)

Man sieh sich...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. November 2003)

:q :q ... ich sach nur  MINUS 11 GRAD  .... und für alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen :q ..... KEINE FISCHE WEIT UND BREIT #h


----------



## theactor (1. November 2003)

Hi...


echt ;+  (naiv tu...) 
Na dann kann ich ja acuh Zuhause bleiben... 

thefüssefrierensoschnelleintor #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. November 2003)

:g alles klar Sönke....
Bis dann 
Gruss vom "V"rostigenvossi :q


----------



## MichaelB (1. November 2003)

Moin,

ja nee, schon klar, bei schön Wetter kann jeder angeln gehn  
Das erinnert mich schon an früher bei Motorrad fahren, zu Anfang der Saison bei Minusgraden und am besten leichtem Schneefall hat es immer am meisten Spaß gemacht :g  vor allem wenn nach zwei Stunden in der heißen Badewanne die Knie anfingen aufzutauen  

@theactor: also Anfang Januar... ich werde weiterhin nur an den Wochenenden können, aber vielleicht habe ich ja dann mal eine Chance das Du mich mitnimmst  

Eiskalten Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. November 2003)

sag bloß das schneebild von mario ist von heute ?

danke dorschdiggler für die info da kann ich mir den tag ja anders vertreiben


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. November 2003)

> sag bloß das schneebild von mario ist von heute


...glaube ich kaum  :q 
Guckst Du hier ...... oder 
vielleicht auch hier oder doch lieber hier ......





> da kann ich mir den tag ja anders vertreiben


 ... aber ganz bestimmt :q :q


----------

